# new horse



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

hiya i said when tricky passes on i would not get another horse and hang up my reins and hurry up to the next world to meet vanessa tammy and tricky and all the frends and horses that have passed.
i know tricky is 28 next year and he is doing fine a lot of people and frends say me with out a horse neather.
well i want to go but my frends stopped me in my tracks as i have said i have had my gut full of life.
i have ended up buying a 4 year old 16 2 maxi cob his name is quincy his pictures are in my gallary he is such a good horse and he gets on with tricky and tricky the little devle is biteing his tail.
so it looks like im around a bit longer.
i hope you like the pictures of my new horse.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love Quincy, So happy for you.
Quincy looks mighty fine in pink, love his color!
Quincy cleans up nice with a hair cut.
Tell tricky to stop eating Quincy's Tail!!!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks taffy clayton his a laugh i drove him for my frend who owned him and he slung a pair of hinds at ne as horses bolted in feild as there is a high headge along the track he got excited.
i love my old troting sulkey its great for breaking in horses and ponys.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Does he drive?
I would love to see him harnessed up.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

hiya many thanks again he is a good natured horse.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quincy*

what ill do ill long rein him and get some pictures and also put to my sulky.
there also is a newpony that she has brought with the money i payed for him and she is a welsh sec a scurry pony and there is a few people who want drive to so with all the people intrested we will hoste a driveing clinic and get them all going.
ill find time and school him and he will turn out a good driveing horse.
i payed £2000 for him and he came with a saddle and a bridle girth 4 rugs (blankets) and harness as well.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quincy*

he flys for a big horse as well i got him going for carol and he use to buck a bit but im smoothings out as i school him with a schooling wip so he is my next challange on my list.
so as soon as i have time on my hands he will be in the shafts and an education will start so im excited about that one.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am looking forward to reading about your progress with them.


----------

